# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Info dealer koi di medan

## farid_23

selamat malam para kois lover...  ::  

saya penyuka koi dan pemula..pengen tau dong kalo ada yg tau dealer koi di mdn,krn domisili saya di medan. trims


farid

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

